# Hey!!! So let's see your Christmas tree - or holiday decorations!!



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

We finished our tree tonight (well, almost....got to find that tree skirt!!!).

I'm disappointed in the photo - the tree looks much better in real life. Oh well!! 










SUCH a chore to put one up......but I do love having it and miss it when it's gone!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

you did a great job!


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I see I need to adjust the spacing on the ribbon. *sigh*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's beautiful! I always have a hard time getting mine to look right in pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

That tree is beautiful in the photo. If it's even prettier in real life, it must be GORGEOUS!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Your Christmas Tree is just beautiful and you did a great job with the decorations


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys!! 

Hugs to each of you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Your tree is so pretty, Kelly! 

I never get a tree because I always go to my parents' for Christmas (or my sister's, as the case may be this year). Here is our family tree (my mom decorates it the same way every year LOL):


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, Elisabeth!! That is such a gorgeous tree! And you'll have such a nice holiday with your family!!

I love formal trees...ever since I saw them as a child in the store windows in downtown Chicago.... (also love our family/kid tree that's full of love and memories....but the kids we we gone to gramms'a this wknd so it's not up yet).

Here's Bravo in front of the tree....his very first Christmas!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The trees are pretty 

If they are live trees, remember to check for ticks. (Sorry... Lyme fighter here)

We do two small trees. My Lyme it's hard to do large things...and my mom got tired of getting the big tree up and down each year. So we do two small trees. Haven't gotten them decorated yet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Kelly  Oh my goodness, I just want to squeeze your little guy. He is soooooo cute!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your christmas tree is beautiful. I have not put mine up just yet....this week probably. Have a great Christmas. :chili:


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

TORI!!! Now I have another thing to worry about!! They call me Kelly-Dwelly because I worry about everything! I hadn't even thought of that.... but of course!!

*wonders if Bravo can share his flea/tick/heartworm meds with me*

Elisabeth....I think your Zooey is to die for! 

All you guys are going to get me in trouble!! But I LOVE these Maltese!!


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Barbara and Tory - your dogs, too!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Avec Bravissimo said:


> Barbara and Tory - your dogs, too!!


Your Papillon is gorgeous. Your welcome here and love that you joined this great place....:chili:


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Your Bravo is so handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kelly, your Bravo is adorable; I love Papillons, they are so pretty and very smart. Look forward to seeing him as he grows and gets those beautiful ear hairs!

Your tree is beautiful, shows alot of work put into it - very nicely done.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

It's beautiful!! Come do mine, it's still in my attic! I do not get such a thrill out of dragging all that crap out, but my kids get super excited so I guess I have to! I'm such a scrooge. Bah hum bug!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Two Christmases ago, we put out our tree and Tiffany walked over to check it out. She sniffed it a bit, and then........she pooped under it. :blink:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ohh little bravo he's adorable !!! It won't let me load pics on this post but there's pics on my album o my profile of my tree and Albert , your tree is amazing !!! And Elisabeths tree is lovely too such big trees ! Mines small !!! Xx


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is mine...my girlfriends always say I just need to throw powder sugar on it... Cause it's a candy cane themed! Ari is scared of it!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Leah it's amazing ! Wow what a great Job , wee ari bless  xx


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Your Papillon is gorgeous. Your welcome here and love that you joined this great place....:chili:





Lmojeda said:


> Your Bravo is so handsome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





Malt Shoppe said:


> Kelly, your Bravo is adorable; I love Papillons, they are so pretty and very smart. Look forward to seeing him as he grows and gets those beautiful ear hairs!
> 
> Your tree is beautiful, shows alot of work put into it - very nicely done.





Lynzodolly said:


> Ohh little bravo he's adorable !!! It won't let me load pics on this post but there's pics on my album o my profile of my tree and Albert , your tree is amazing !!! And Elisabeths tree is lovely too such big trees ! Mines small !!! Xx


Thanks for all the compliments on Bravo....especially since we have invaded your board!! But really, of all the dog boards I investigated, this one was really the BEST!! :chili: There is lots of great info on grooming, showing, nutrition....AND the board is very active - which is very, very helpful!!

Thanks for making us feel welcome :aktion033:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww Kelly , I think you should get a wee Maltese for bravos friend  x


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Celeta...believe it or not, I don't love pulling all the crap out either. It really has become such a chore :-( But hubby and kids do help a lot, now. Hubby put it in the stand, put all the lights on, and the kids dragged out all the stuff from storage......so I really had no excuses. *sigh* But I do love having it up.........and it smells SO good!!

Christie - that's AWESOME!!! All that work to make is a restroom for the dog!!! She probably thought it was very thoughtful of you to think of her that way - kind of cold to have to "go" outside during that time of year!!!

Leah - that is just beautiful!! I love it! I also love the gorgeous windows in your house!!!

Lyndsy..........I'd be lying if I said I weren't considering it! I wouldn't do anything before next year (I don't have the energy to do two puppies at once!!!!)...but it's been our plan to add a 2nd dog.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow !! Kelly that would be so sweet , I'd love to see little bravo in pics with a baby sister or brother !! Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All the trees look great, I love Christmas!!

Here's the small one I put in my living room, I'm not done with the big one

, in the family room.











If it can be decorated, I decorate it!! LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

All of these trees are so beautiful!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Two Christmases ago, we put out our tree and Tiffany walked over to check it out. She sniffed it a bit, and then........she pooped under it. :blink:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Deborah oh my your home looks beautiful !! Tats a small tree ?!!!! Wow xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Deborah oh my your home looks beautiful !! Tats a small tree ?!!!! Wow xx


Thank you, my husband said I'm getting ridiculous with all the Christmas stuff!!

Her's my village(not a good picture)


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

It's beautiful it really is  my house is put to shame lol !!... Never to Christmassy !!!... It's real classy looking you must be really artistic to Putin all together like this xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Two Christmases ago, we put out our tree and Tiffany walked over to check it out. She sniffed it a bit, and then........she pooped under it. :blink:


:HistericalSmiley:She must not have approved of the tree that year!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is my tree in the family room and please don't mind the pee pads in pic!! LOL


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Your tree looks amazing !! You could charge for people to come in and take a look !! Wow so posh !!... Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

It just looks gorgeous , even your fireplace looks immaculate with the little stockings and red flowers  x


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone's trees and decorations are absolutely beautiful! Deborah, yours are especially magnificent, like a Christmas wonderland 

Our tiny tree is jealous of all the big trees, but we keep trying to tell it that it's the perfect condo size :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Your tree is so pretty, Kelly!
> 
> I never get a tree because I always go to my parents' for Christmas (or my sister's, as the case may be this year). Here is our family tree (my mom decorates it the same way every year LOL):


:chili:thats beautiful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Your tree is so pretty, Kelly!
> 
> I never get a tree because I always go to my parents' for Christmas (or my sister's, as the case may be this year). Here is our family tree (my mom decorates it the same way every year LOL):





Katya said:


> Everyone's trees and decorations are absolutely beautiful! Deborah, yours are especially magnificent, like a Christmas wonderland
> 
> Our tiny tree is jealous of all the big trees, but we keep trying to tell it that it's the perfect condo size :thumbsup:


 I love your tree!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am loving all the trees here! so pretty.............. makes me get more excited about christmas!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been MIA from the forum for a few months now. Work has just been ridiculously busy and my kids keep me on the road with their various activities. No time for computer related fun. However, I sure have missed all my SM friends and their fluffs. Here is a picture of one of our trees. This one is for the kids. We also have a small, white Dallas cowboy themed tree and a woodsy tree decorated with hand painted gourds.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone's tree looks so beautiful,,, I'm really in the Chrustmas spirit, going to bake some more cookies tonight!! There is one thing missing.... Snow!!!!! It's 50 some degrees here!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ohhh sounds amazing the mood in I right now I need some cheer  il be over in a jiffy for cookies and Christmas wonderland with Albert cx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Ohhh sounds amazing the mood in I right now I need some cheer  il be over in a jiffy for cookies and Christmas wonderland with Albert cx


We'd love to have you!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I would love to come  anywhere apart from my home right now but that's another story ...  xx


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Christmas this year is quite different that we're used to. But I did put a tree up :rofl:









I'm probably gonna do more outside, but I did put a string of solar lights out....









The house and yard may not be ready for Christmas, but the spirit is in my heart just the same. A neighbor down the street will be hosting our annual neighborhood Christmas party this year!!!!!! Their house is higher and didn't get any water damage. Life is good!!! :thumbsup::aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Your new home is beautiful  x


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

So many beautiful trees and homes here.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Everyone's tree looks so beautiful,,, I'm really in the Chrustmas spirit, going to bake some more cookies tonight!! There is one thing missing.... Snow!!!!! It's 50 some degrees here!


Deb I would take 50 degrees - I've got my A/C on here and I'm wearing shorts and flip flops!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Christmas this year is quite different that we're used to. But I did put a tree up :rofl:
> View attachment 105462
> 
> 
> ...


Pat, I think the lights on your trash pile is quite lovely! Very festive!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mallen600 said:


>



I love this shot from a fluff's prospective!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our tree from last year, we usually decorate it the same each year. We put lots of doggie ornaments on the tree. Not sure if we're putting it up this year since I brought in a bunch of petunias, impatients and vinca from outside , in big pots in the living room and kitchen....so I could have flowers all year round... Also have a jade tree that really grew this year... so not sure if I even have room... I'll have to work on Al....














































And a kitty ornament for Harry










One for the koi fish























































We do the family room fireplace and hang bulbs from the ceiling


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful trees and decorations. I love them all. I just can't quite get there this year. DIL decorated outside. It sure looks pretty. I just fail to see the purpose of decorating the inside. Kids are all busy doing their own thing. Realized this year how family structures change. The traditions I had are over. The kids all have their own family and their own traditions. There's always a good movie out on Christmas. At least I won't have the hassle of putting up all the decorations.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures of our simple little decorations. We live in an apartment with little space, hence the tiny tree. I made the tree skirt myself (don't know how well you can see it) and to make the tree stand higher I gift wrapped a box and set the tree on top. I still think its cute though. It is the first year I put up a nativity and I love it! If you notice baby Jesus is not there yet and its because my DH wanted us to follow the Italian tradition which is to bring baby Jesus out Christmas Eve. I thought it was a really thoughtful and meaningful tradition so we've incorporated that into our little family.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a better picture of the tree skirt and the three cute little caroling mice. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's just us two and five fluffs so we don't always put up the tree. We put it in the livingroom but you really don't see it. I 'd rather it be in the family room since that's where we hang out....and you can see it...

I looked and the piccies are from two years ago. We didn't put up the tree last year, just the fireplace decorations and big bulbs in the family room since Al was in a major depression with his brother having passed away the year before but it really hit him last year...

My father pulling his usual "crap" kinda killed our holidays...he ended up spending his holiday at home watching football since his boyfriend had other plans...

Al's son is coming home for Christmas , this year, so I'd like to decorate...
Pulling out the big bulbs tonight and looking for the lighted garland for the fireplace,funny how you think you'll remember when you put all those big boxes marked "X_MAS" on them....

....I just love the coloured lights and the bulbs....
One year we had a small tree in the bedroom,but we donated it when we thought we were moving.....

Holidays are weird for us now, we've lost so many relatives, mom is in a rest home and doesn't know us,but we still make a big deal over opening presents with her... and the only others we buy for are Jason and the fluffs and we donate goodies I pick up through the year to shelters... 

We're not on anyone's lists but it's fun to watch the fluffs open prezzies...it's why we look forward to Secret Santa, we can connect with new friends and fluffs which brightens up our holidays...


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Michelle your ornaments are adorable !! I love the Maltese ones  and I'm sorry you seem to have had a hard time of it lately  hugs .. 

Cory the carolling mice are so sweet !!!! I want them  x


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I don't know what is wrong with me this year. I'm usually a Christmas decorations maniac. I would always stalk the the after Christmas sales for more and more lights/decorations. Last year, we spent Christmas in Scotland, it was wonderful. So I thought I would be really crazy this year since I "missed" a year, but I just can't get into the mood. I don't want to turn into all those scrooges I used to make fun of. Christmas music didn't do the trick, maybe I need to see some Christmas movies. Oh well, at least we did put the pup's Christmas tree up. I love real trees and I like this little new tradition because it goes in the Master bedroom so we get to enjoy it more than the big one that usually goes in the Living Room with the cathedral ceilings. We did buy the big tree and the Living Room smells heavenly, just haven't decorated it yet. Oh well. I keep hoping something will just "turn on". About 5 minutes after finishing the pup's Christmas tree, Lily promptly chewed one of the bills of the cardinals, sigh. Not a great pic but I hope you get the idea. The theme is silver and red.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love everyone's decorations, they're so beautiful! I especially like the maltese/doggie ornaments I've seen . I'll have to get some of those! or for next year at least.

Here's the nativity my mom did:








I had to blur out the mess in the back haha.

The tree at our house:








Those lines appeared on my phone every time I pointed it at the tree, couldn't get rid of them!

and here's the tree at my BF's house:








When we finished putting it up, Cici layed down in her "froggy" pose (that's what we call it when she lays down on her stomach and spreads her legs out to the sides like a frog swimming) infront of the tree just staring at it, it was so cute! But I was too slow to get the camera .


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful pics!! Looks like a lot of work went into your decorating but it was worth it. Everything looks great!! :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

angel's mom said:


> Beautiful trees and decorations. I love them all. I just can't quite get there this year. DIL decorated outside. It sure looks pretty. I just fail to see the purpose of decorating the inside. Kids are all busy doing their own thing. Realized this year how family structures change. The traditions I had are over. The kids all have their own family and their own traditions. There's always a good movie out on Christmas. At least I won't have the hassle of putting up all the decorations.


You are so right on. Family structures change when kids start having their own families and our traditions are over. Since here it's only my daughter and her family and her husband's parents, we try to keep it like we used to. But I see what's happening to what is left of our family in France and it is just not the same.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I always have trouble to get a nice picture of the tree.

View attachment 105596


View attachment 105597

I made that ceramic Christmas tree years and years ago.

View attachment 105598


View attachment 105599


View attachment 105600


We had to block of the Christmas tree with gifts because our little stinker kept licking the branches of the tree. This is the other side.

View attachment 105601


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My kids are grown, and on their own, but NO ONE ever leaves, in fact they bring more with then...grandkids, friends, in laws, my parents, brothers, and their family! I am thankful for my family, and that they feel comfortable and welcome here! Sure is a lot of work!!! One Christmas I'll surprise everyone and hubby and I will leave on a much earned vacation at Christmas time!!! They wouldn't know what to do????


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

All of your trees and decorations are gorgeous! I have looked at the pictures more then once ... everything is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing!

This year we cannot decorate much. I tried to find some pictures from last year and only found a few showing the front of the house ... and, then the tree inside was not up or decorated yet. And, more blue lights were added onto more bushes after these pictures were taken. Our deck out back is usually light up with colored lights ... it's nice to eat dinner and look at the colorful and warm lights as we eat. But, because everything is so up in the air for now, we are holding off until next year to decorate like we usually do. 

I have ordered some Christmas floral arrangements (I have the Kinkaid floral arrangements with the houses/ churches every year) And, I will light up a little ceramic Christmas tree this year so that Snowball has a few gifts under a little tree. And, we have a Creche that I will place on a little round table this year ... since we can't have a big tree to place it under. I love the Creche ... the pieces are all hand made from Italy ... I treasure it.

So, here are some of the Christmas lights that were outside from Christmas past. I wish I could find all the other pictures with the tree and inside decorations. Oh, well. I am sure I'll find them after Christmas. :HistericalSmiley: 

This year you can see what adorns the front of our house. Should we try and string lights on the tarp and try and make a waterfall?!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

No full pic of the tree but a pic of Aolani putting the finishing touch on ours


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> My kids are grown, and on their own, but NO ONE ever leaves, in fact they bring more with then...grandkids, friends, in laws, my parents, brothers, and their family! I am thankful for my family, and that they feel comfortable and welcome here! Sure is a lot of work!!! One Christmas I'll surprise everyone and hubby and I will leave on a much earned vacation at Christmas time!!! They wouldn't know what to do????


Wow that is so great! I hope things will be like that for me in the future, it's always so nice to have the family together. I know for sure I won't be leaving my mom! I'll either take everyone to her house or invite everyone to mine .
And I can just imagine how busy you must be during the holidays! But it sounds like a wonderful experience anyways.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Johita said:


> No full pic of the tree but a pic of Aolani putting the finishing touch on ours


OMG I love the picture of Aolani holding the sign with her mouth, so cute!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My grandmother's nativity set - she was born in 1894 and got it from the woman who raised her and her sister after their mother died. I have no idea how old this is. 










My German Christmas Pyramid - the table covering it's on is also from Germany.










And my little tree.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's our Christmas tree Maizy just loves it and keeps going up to it!! Everyones tree's look so beautiful!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maggie, I'll bet you treasure your grandmother's Nativity Set! How wonderful to have a piece of your family's history!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Our tree topper is a Santa face. His cape flows down the back & sides of the tree then pools across the floor. You should have seen (and heard) Sawyer react to this "stranger" that had invaded his home.

Every time he walks by the tree, he has to look up at the face. Why? Dunno. Maybe to see if Santa's still watching him??? 

And once a day since Santa "arrived", Sawyer has had to do a little "I'm not afraid of you but I'm not going to get too close, either" dance. You know what I mean...bowing down, tail wagging, hind end hopping, growling, barking, running away then running back again, s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g to sniff the lowest branches, taking a nip at an ornament. 

And his brother, Sebastian, doesn't "get it". He just lays down, watches Sawyer perform his song & dance & gives me "the eye" every now & then as if to say, "Is he done yet?"

LOVE MY BOYS. They keep us in stitches.

.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nervusrek said:


> Our tree topper is a Santa face. His cape flows down the back & sides of the tree then pools across the floor. You should have seen (and heard) Sawyer react to this "stranger" that had invaded his home.
> 
> Every time he walks by the tree, he has to look up at the face. Why? Dunno. Maybe to see if Santa's still watching him???
> 
> ...


That is a cool tree topper! Great idea for a tree in a corner so you won't have to decorate the back....


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for posting the picture of Millie in her Christmas outfit here - I didn't see the other thread in time. Also, I am dork and got overexcited when I saw the Christmas theme.


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone has such beautiful trees! I love the pics!!

I also love the Santa tree-topper! Beautiful!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)




----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My top mantle looked bare so I found plain pine garland added lights and wired on some pine cones to match the bottom one I did a couple years ago... Best part of the decor, all the cards with fluffs on them...











Lady face on fireplace lit my x-mas lights.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's so gorgeous. Great pics too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> That is a cool tree topper! Great idea for a tree in a corner so you won't have to decorate the back....


Exactly my thoughts when we bought it several years ago. I decided I didn't have to replace my broken ornaments, I could just consolidate the "survivors" to the front. Voila! It looks like it has twice as many ornaments than it truly does. 

And I love the additions to your mantle. But then I always admire your creativity.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nervusrek said:


> Exactly my thoughts when we bought it several years ago. I decided I didn't have to replace my broken ornaments, I could just consolidate the "survivors" to the front. Voila! It looks like it has twice as many ornaments than it truly does.
> 
> And I love the additions to your mantle. But then I always admire your creativity.


survivors in the front,I like that. I know when I drop something, I say , "any survivors?"
We have a lot of ornaments, many from when my mom went to the nursing home and they quit putting up the tree...plus I scour Goodwill, they always have vintage ones... those are my favourite since they've got memories attached to them...and hopefully lots of x-mas joy..


----------

